# KABOOOOOM, pure chaos! (VERY pic heavy)



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I woke up this morning and saw a strange looking blacked out SUV in front of my house.. Next thing you know NSA agents are swarming the property and demanding answers about a mass bombing at my local post office! I managed to swipe some pictures of the goods from the NSA database....

The ordinance









That's 15 freaking boxes! I heard rumors of there being a few more possible late arrival attempts at destroying the neighborhood within the next few days

In no particular order, the contents.

First from Wallbright, as his was the only one with pipe materials and some tasty looking cigars










and as if that weren't enough, he tossed in some pipe tobacco!









The best is yet to come... an absolutely GORGEOUS estate pipe with a two-tone stem.

















Next up from JBGD825 - some damn good looking sticks









From Teedles+AlohaStyle comes...

















Some J Fuegos from Johnpaul

















More to come..


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks nice, but now not to rush you.... Wheres the rest of the pics heh.

Congrats on the cigars!


Had to add in this, 1st


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ROFL! Very nice


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

That's what you get for bombing people like you have been as a noob. The destruction isn't over either. Enjoy those Nate!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

This is getting REALLY good...

:ss


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Moar pics! F*ck macke's po box!!!!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

:hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay, Nate. Calm down. Don't forget to breathe, very important... unpack at a leisurely pace. Wouldn't want you to hurt yourself or anything.

PICS!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ring gauge to Wallbright for doubling up that 5 Vegas panatella and MOW Puro Authentico. Way to pack that 6-finger baggie - meant to cause maximum damage!

:thumb:


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

From Aninjaforallseasons

















From Vicini









From MaxGas









From piperdown









Now this one gets a little weird.. Teedles told me he didn't send me anything from his address, yet I get this little bundle of joy with his return address, leaving me to believe one person... Trilobyte! I had mentioned I have yet to try an infused stick.. He took care of that and then some!

































From Zenom









From Pete


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ka-BOOM! The Couv is shaking today!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ahahah this will go on for a while.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread isn't even half an hour old and we already have an awesome tag.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol. enjoy those, man! This is what you get for gifting away sticks when you don't have many sticks. It's like that story in the Bible, where the widow gives away her last mite. It's that sort of thing that gets you destroyed around here!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol. enjoy those, man! This is what you get for gifting away sticks when you don't have many sticks. It's like that story in the Bible, where the widow gives away her last mite. It's that sort of thing that gets you destroyed around here!


What Derek said...oh and F*ck your PO Box


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Enjoy man. Looks like you got quite the stash now, oh and F*ck your PO BOX.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Enjoy brother!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

From Appollyon9515

















From SoCalOCMatt

















From Shawn (Oldsmo54)









Now at this point, I'm thinking "CRAP! Where am I going to put this stuff? There's no way it's going to fit into my tupperdor!"









Last but certainly not least from the first bunch... Kozzman555. You're sick. You absolutely disgust me, why would you put so many innocent lives in danger with such a bomb of epic proportions?! (Oh yes, notice the BOX of Brazilias in the pic before???)









And as if that weren't enough, a 125 count humi!! This thing is beautiful

















I now know what I must do... Season and fill.. Oh yeah baby!

Thank you everyone so very much, words cannot describe how wonderful you all are. A special thanks to kozz for lining the monkeys up too


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

don't say thank you yet....and kozz you are sick!

well done guys!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

why does everyone keep calling me names? :dunno: You guys are mean


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> don't say thank you yet....and kozz you are sick!
> 
> well done guys!


Oh no Ray, there will be many more thank you's, but I can't post pics of all the awesome sticks these folks sent me and not thank them


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL. Quite the beatdown Nate. Your post office probably loves you right about now. Glad everything got there ok.

God damn Kozz, a humidor? Your one crazy SOB. You'll fit in well with your new ZK cohorts.

Good job everyone that participated in this hit!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

This puts it at 129 cigars, 1 pipe, 1 cutter, 7 pipe tobacco samples, and a freakin humi


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Yowzer! That is one Monster of a bombing, congrast brother! Many great smokes from some fine Puffers, Well done guys! Enjoy Nate :tu


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

It just keeps getting better. A box of Gols........lucky

P.S. The humidor is too much, ha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> why does everyone keep calling me names? :dunno: You guys are mean


don't worry about it,Adam.....you get used to it

these knuckleheads have been calling me "sick" "insane" "f&*kin' crazy" for a long time.

of course,it's true....so :fu:fu,Guysound:ound:ound:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm speechless on this one - wow.
:jaw:


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

OH YEAHHh BROTHER!!!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

grats


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad to be a part of this one! Macke, guess you'll Harris step up the smoking frequency, eh?! Enjoy!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great job guys! All great bombs!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats Macke. This is what you get for being such a good kid. If their were more people like you this world would be a better place.





I think I stole that line from a get well card. :loco:


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

To Macke:

Congrats on a most deserved destruction. Enjoy.



To the members of Puff:

I am in awe of your generosity.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job guys! You really blew the hell out of him. Enjoy your new stash!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm glad they finally got there, been waiting all week to see the things start to land!

I know I call you an ass in chat all the time (and that's because you are...) but awesome hit, hope you enjoy all those!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I'm glad they finally got there, been waiting all week to see the things start to land!
> 
> I know I call you an ass in chat all the time (and that's because you are...) but awesome hit, hope you enjoy all those!


Aww, thanks Danny! That's so nice of you, rest assured they will be thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Just helped Nate lessen a tad bit of the damage he's sustained recently. We had a nice little herf on the front porch, with crisp cool weather to match. I got to try my first CAO Brazilia, while Nate enjoyed a CAO Osa Sol.

Nate was also able to pick up his cooler, and break in his new estate pipe - Rum Maple for Nate, Balkan Sasieni for me (with a taste of the Rum Maple for dessert). Nate's "new" pipe appeared to smoke VERY well. You guys made a really, really good hit - though I think he's still not over the initial shock of it, and knows there are probably another 4 or 5 boxes waiting for him at the post office. Puff is an amazing place, but you don't need me to tell you that.

Here's the mess just the two of us managed to make in a couple of hours:










Today was hopefully the first of many future mini-herfs here in "the Couv". Hope others might join us someday.

:ss


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope you enjoy the smokes!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Just helped Nate lessen a tad bit of the damage he's sustained recently. We had a nice little herf on the front porch, with crisp cool weather to match. I got to try my first CAO Brazilia, while Nate enjoyed a CAO Osa Sol.
> 
> Nate was also able to pick up his cooler, and break in his new estate pipe - Rum Maple for Nate, Balkan Sasieni for me (with a taste of the Rum Maple for dessert). Nate's "new" pipe appeared to smoke VERY well. You guys made a really, really good hit - though I think he's still not over the initial shock of it, and knows there are probably another 4 or 5 boxes waiting for him at the post office. Puff is an amazing place, but you don't need me to tell you that.
> 
> ...


Terry, thank you so much for having me over for a mini-herf, I had a very good time. I am glad you seemed to enjoy the brazilia (no it wasn't a gifted one), though I am disappointed you would not take more than one stick :razz:

I also received a cooler from a combination of Terry and Kozz today.. The remaining packages will be picked up Monday as I was unable to do so today and the post office is closed tomorrow.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Macke, I want pics of all your cigars carefully arranged in your humi and coolidor


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I can tell from that table it was a great afternoon.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

so which one of you tried to smoke the leaf?...


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Staxed said:


> so which one of you tried to smoke the leaf?...


Blame the leaf being there on the kids that were over charging for raking people's lawns


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Nate & I'm jealous you got to herf with the Counselor!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

So I was told to expect a few more packages, and swung by the post office early today and found 3 more packages. (I was once again told to expect a few more)

From Ray









From tpharkman









From Danfish - the self proclaimed habano whore









Here's the coolidor that Adam and Terry worked out some sort of arrangement in order to hand off to me









Thank you all very much, I realize that I now have to pick up the pace a little if I ever plan on burning through all of these delicious looking cigars.

Edit* 
Totally forgot to include pictures of the cbid order that was placed before the insane bombing!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just enjoy them when you can man, thats the point. Remember the longer they sit most likely the better they will be. Glad you got it all together and enjoyed the hit.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great hits from all and I think it's hilarious that you placed a decent sized Cbid order at the same time. Good call on all the Olivas as those are all phenomenal smokes.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Epic!

Enjoy the stogies Macke  (and the pipe!)


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Great hits from all and I think it's hilarious that you placed a decent sized Cbid order at the same time. Good call on all the Olivas as those are all phenomenal smokes.


lol I know right? I was bidding the week before, then found out and was already worried about where I was going to put the cbid stuff lol I'm set for a long time now though.. :smoke2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

glad more arrived safely buddy 

enjoy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Macke said:


> So I was told to expect a few more packages, and swung by the post office early today and found 3 more packages. (I was once again told to expect a few more)
> 
> From Ray


Viaje 50/50 Red
JDN Antano
JR Alt HdM Pirimade
Perdomo ESV
Anejo 46

The JR Alt is a nice budget smoke, with a little rest they are quite nice!

The Perdomo is delicious!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, Adam had the easy part. All he did was pay for it. :madgrin:

I, on the other hand, had to hang around Walmart for an hour on a Thursday night while the "associates" there totally screwed up the order (Adam had to actually reorder with me there, then I had to go show the geniuses where their coolers were hidden - you know, out on the floor!).

Glad to see excellent stick still trickling in. Three more, you say? When are you coming over again?

:ss


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Some people have expressed an interest in seeing what the humi looks like all filled up once I got it seasoned... man that thing was thirsty!

Here it is, in no particular arrangement other than larger sticks on bottom!

Bottom Layer









On top of that....









And the first layer on the shelf....









Top layer!









Thank you everyone again, this has been a helluva welcome, and I'm glad that I can consider myself a part of this great community.

Please don't hesitate to ask me for help if needed!

Oh and Terry, anytime brother, just shoot me a PM or something! I still need to find out why they call you counselor anyway :razz:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Macke said:


> Oh and Terry, *anytime brother*, just shoot me a PM or something! I still need to find out why they call you counselor anyway :razz:


Looking at your stash, I was thinking the same thing! Was freezing out on the front deck tonight with a 5 Vegas AAA, wondering if you were going to drive by and join me.

Only smartasses call me counselor. :biggrin:


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Looking at your stash, I was thinking the same thing! Was freezing out on the front deck tonight with a 5 Vegas AAA, wondering if you were going to drive by and join me.
> 
> Only smartasses call me counselor. :biggrin:


Guess that means I should avoid trying to call you counselor, eh counselor? :thumb:


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll post something when I quit drooling.


----------

